# IBS and Weight Training



## jack_c81 (Aug 10, 2003)

Any of you in here involved in weight training? or gym? or sporting activity? and find that your ibs is worse afterwards?I am presonally heavily involved in waight training, and find my bloating to have worsened after a training session.I recently begain the audio 100 program (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED) however i experienced a relapse after recommencing my weight training. Is this normal? anyone else out there have simalar experience. Any comments/advice welcome.


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

My life revolves around weight training and sport! They actually relieve my symptoms, physical exertion slows gut activity, and being IBS-D im at my best for an hour or two after.


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

I work out 6 days a week and my syptoms are MUCH better because of it! I wouldn't think your weight training was the cause, did you eat something out of the ordinary or are you under more stress than usual?


----------



## DGGinNYC (Oct 1, 1999)

Jack,I'm IBS-D and go to the gym 3-4 times a week doing a combination of cardio and weight-training. There have only been a couple of times that I have had to cut a workout short due to IBS issues. Usually, I find that the gym helps with the stress that often causes my attacks. My suggestion to you is to try 10 to 15 minutes of cardio before hitting the weights and see if your IBS is in check.Good luck


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

I have problems in the gym when I do one of two things: 1) eat within an hour of going to the gym; or2) do weights quickly in a cardio-like fashion (that is, resting only 10-20 seconds between sets and really pushing myself hard).If I make sure to not do the two things above, and also drink plenty of water, weight lifting makes me feel better generally.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Fortunately, I get no adverse effects from working out. I could not imagine what it would be like if I couldn't go to the gym. It's as normal a part of my daily routine as brushing my teeth - I just go ahead and do it.The only thing I wonder about is whether you are taking a pre-workout protein drink or energy booster, or some other supplement which is bringing on extra bloating.Hey, it is good to see so many of us working out.


----------



## jack_c81 (Aug 10, 2003)

ill try to incorporate 10-15 mins cardio before weights, and bigger gap between meals & training. c how it goes. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2003)

i think some types of bloating are due abnormal muscular tension in the gut - Flux put out an article that mentioned that and it certainly seems to apply to me. I do find that when I am tensing ANY part of my body and exercise is included in that - that I get increased bloating and tightness in my stomach - which eventually leads to me actually retaining gas. I'm sure if I did weight training that I'd get major bloating. I wonder if you could change your exercise to somethign that did not crunch your stomach muscles so much - maybe Pilates or yoga.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Surprising to see so many of us weight training. Seems like the general IBS population is much more healthy than the normal person. Perhaps, that just shows what kind of people post on the board, though (i.e. those that try actively to have a healthy body). I'm always interested in the sub-population of IBS sufferers who are men. It seems to affect women at a greater rate. I would think it would be the other way around if you consider the mind-gut thread. Men tend to internalize their stress and problems more than women do, who generally have larger support groups for coping. I would think, then, that men would have more gastrointestinal problems. Although, perhaps men just don't report their problems as frequently.


----------

